# retard de  l'image avec apple tv et air parrot



## cueff (15 Juillet 2015)

bonsoir

je  regarde  ma  tv de  mon  mac  avec  mon  rétroprojecteur  et  en  utilisant  air  parrot 2 installé  sur  mon mac et  apple tv  branché  sur  mon  rétroprojecteur

il existe depuis  qq.  jours   une  distorsion  de  l'image entre  mon  mac  et  le  rétroprojecteur 
ilya  un  retard  de  transmission  de  l'image  du  mac  au  rétroprojecteur

merci  de  me  donner  votre  avis  éclairé
bonne  soirée 

pc


----------



## cueff (15 Juillet 2015)

bonsoir
je regarde ma tv de mon mac avec mon rétroprojecteur et en utilisant air parrot 2 installé sur mon mac et apple tv branché sur mon rétroprojecteur

il existe depuis qq. jours une distorsion de l'image entre mon mac et le rétroprojecteur 
ilya un retard de transmission de l'image du mac au rétroprojecteur

merci de me donner votre avis éclairé
bonne soirée 

pc


----------



## scubabyss (6 Août 2015)

Bonjour, je ne connais pas AirParrot et pour les vidéos et les films qui sont sur mon mac, j'ai abandonné Airplay : Trop de saccades.
J'ai installé Beamer (http://beamer-app.com/features) qui coûte 15€. Licence personnelle que je peux mettre sur mon iMac et mon MacBook Air. Il n'y a aucun retard et tout se contrôle depuis la télécommande de l'Apple TV une fois le fichier film "déposé" dans Beamer sur le Mac.
Cordialement.


----------



## cueff (9 Août 2015)

scubabyss a dit:


> Bonjour, je ne connais pas AirParrot et pour les vidéos et les films qui sont sur mon mac, j'ai abandonné Airplay : Trop de saccades.
> J'ai installé Beamer (http://beamer-app.com/features) qui coûte 15€. Licence personnelle que je peux mettre sur mon iMac et mon MacBook Air. Il n'y a aucun retard et tout se contrôle depuis la télécommande de l'Apple TV une fois le fichier film "déposé" dans Beamer sur le Mac.
> Cordialement.


merci  pour  l'info  je  vais  essayer  
bonne  journée 
pc


----------

